# DB Zugriff mit Java Web



## Timo. (15. Okt 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe ein kleines Problem.

Und zwar arbeite ich mich gerade in den Datenbankzugriff mit JAVA ein. Ich habe auch schon ein kleines Programm geschrieben, mit dem ich auf eine Datenbank zugreifen kann und Daten eintragen kann.

Jetzt versuche ich mich gerade in Java Web und habe das gleiche Programm geschrieben. Das macht allerdings keinen Muckser.

Es wirft zwar keine Exception aber ich denke der Datenbanktreiber fehlt.

Bei der normalen Java Desktop Application habe ich den JDBC Treiber ins /lib/ext Verzeichnissvkopieren müßen damit es funktioniert.

Doch wie funktioniert es bei Java Web. Wo muss da der Treiber hin. Bzw. kann ich da den selben Treiber nehmen.

Mein Lehrer hat gemeint der Treiber muss ebenfalls irgendwohin kopiert werden und die Web.xml Datei muss angepasst werden. Er weiß aber auch nichts genaueres, da er keine Unterlagen mehr dazu hat.

Es wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank 

Gruß Timo.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Okt 2009)

Zu deinem Problem habe ich keinen Ansatz, ich habe nichts mit JSP zu tun.
Aaaber...


Timo. hat gesagt.:


> Bei der normalen Java Desktop Application habe ich den JDBC Treiber ins /lib/ext Verzeichnissvkopieren müßen damit es funktioniert.


...darauf sollte man verzichten. Entweder die externe Jar-Datei entpacken und ins Projekt (eigenes Jar) integrieren. Oder meiner Meinung nach besser: Das externe Jar in ein Verzeichnis neben das eigene Jar kopieren und im ClassPath-Attribut der Manifest-Datei angeben.


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2009)

[c]WEB-INF/lib[/c]

Einfach mal nach einem Tutorial suchen, gibt genügend


----------



## Timo. (16. Okt 2009)

@L-ectron-X

Du hast recht. Aber ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie ich die Jar Datei mit Netbeans ins Projekt integriere. Aber trotzdem danke.

Gruß Timo.


----------



## homer65 (16. Okt 2009)

Bei Tomcat gebe zwei Möglichkeiten.
(1) $CATALINA_HOME/shared/lib/   Für alle Anwendungen gemeinsam
(2) $CATALINA_HOME/webapps/DeineWebapp/WEB-INF/lib/   Nur für DeineWebapp

$CATALINA_HOME ist das Verzeichnis, in dem der Tomcat installiert ist.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Okt 2009)

Timo. hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie ich die Jar Datei mit Netbeans ins Projekt integriere.



Probiere mal das hier: NetBeans externe Bibliotheken bekannt machen - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## Timo. (18. Okt 2009)

Also Leute ich bin da glaube zu blöd dafür.

Ich habe den JDBC Treiber ins richtige Verzeichnis kopiert aber irgendwie hagelt es bei mir im Tomcat Log Exceptions das knallt.

Ich habe überhaupt keinen Plan wie ich in Java Web vorgehen muss. Habe jetzt schon einige Tutorials angelesen. Mir raucht der Kopf.

Ich habe jetzt mal meine Desktop Applikation hochgeladen.
Sie ist ein Netbeans Projekt. Das Script zum anlegen der Datenbank liegt auch dabei.

Wäre von Euch Profis einer so nett und würde sich das mal anschauen. 
Wenn ich wüßte wo ich welchen Code einfügen muss dann wäre mir schon geholfen.

link

Vielen Dank 

Gruß Timo


----------

